# I didn't make soap today...



## AnnaMarie (Mar 2, 2014)

Well, I took a break from playing mad scientist today from the soapy experiments a group of us have been conducting on one of the threads. I made these raspberry scones with rose water glaze instead!


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 2, 2014)

When I move to Oregon I am so friending you... You are so on my wave length! Those look scrumptious.

I made brown butter chocolate chip peanut butter cookies instead of the OMH goats milk soap I keep putting off. After my practice run and finding some lye crystals in the final batch I just haven't overcome my insecurities just yet so I reverted to baking.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 2, 2014)

Lol! Are you moving to Oregon? -I would love to be friended! I have to admit I've been enjoying myself hugely on this forum getting to meet people who have similar interests. Baking and cooking are a couple of my other hobbies. Keep soaping Jules! Don't let the little mishaps deter you- just use them for motivation to make another batch to set things right  
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## SoaPetite (Mar 2, 2014)

Yummy!! Nom nom love scones and fruit glaze..


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks like soap to me, AnnaMarie! I won't believe you made scones until I get some in the mail. 

Seriously though, I've tried scones before and mine turn out dry and bland. I think I'm a good cook, but I keep missing the mark on scones. Any tips?


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 2, 2014)

My English aunt instructed me in the art of scone making some years ago. I found out the true scone is a more scant and rather dry affair, but still good. If you want a moist scone I will give you my super, duper, grade-school-kids-love-these recipe.

Best Scones
2 cups flour
1/3 cup sugar
1 tbsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt

Combine and cut in
6 tbsp butter

Stir in 1 cup whipping cream (not spray kind  )

Knead dough a few times. Pat into a circle or rectangle with a fair amount of thickness. Score dough before baking. You can also pat it into a 8-10 in circle and cut out triangles that you bake individually. Bake at 350 until edges are light brown (about 30 min if dough is baked altogether or about 15 if scones are baked individually. Not overbaking these is key to this recipe. You can add fruit, chips, etc. to these very nicely although if the fruit is frozen it may add to the baking time. These are pretty fool proof scones and delicious. Enjoy!
Cheers!
Anna Marir
Ps- maybe we should do a scone swap :-D


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 2, 2014)

*whines* I want baked yummies now! But I don't have a working oven, and I'm going over to hang out with my friends tonight... I'm trying not to use their oven because of a disaster the last time I did.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 2, 2014)

FlybyStardancer said:


> *whines* I want baked yummies now! But I don't have a working oven, and I'm going over to hang out with my friends tonight... I'm trying not to use their oven because of a disaster the last time I did.



Do share :-D :-D


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 2, 2014)

I made a pie and didn't realize some of the shortening from the crust had bubbled out onto the floor of the oven. So when they went to use the oven the next time, they got a bunch of nasty smoke.  So, I've banned myself from using their oven again.


----------



## Sagebrush (Mar 2, 2014)

Yum! Those look so scrumptious, AnnaMarie!


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you for the recipe, AnnaMarie. I've saved and printed it and will give it a try this week. I have some dried cranberries and homemade dried peaches -- would bits of dried fruit be good to add?

I think perhaps my expectations of scones are that they should be sweeter and moister than an authentic scone. To redeem myself, I ~can~ do a perfect shortbread that I hope would make my Scottish great-grandmother proud!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 2, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> Thank you for the recipe, AnnaMarie. I've saved and printed it and will give it a try this week. I have some dried cranberries and homemade dried peaches -- would bits of dried fruit be good to add?
> 
> I think perhaps my expectations of scones are that they should be sweeter and moister than an authentic scone. To redeem myself, I ~can~ do a perfect shortbread that I hope would make my Scottish great-grandmother proud!



These scones are great with dried fruit! I've added craisins and some oj in place of some of the whipping cream before. Truthfully, I'm a fan of the more modern scone myself (sweeter and moister). My English aunt was a little shocked by my recipe- lol! Not to worry! She and I got along famously! I don't suppose you'd share your shortbread recipe (if it's not breaking any long held family secrets  )
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 3, 2014)

Being an Englishman living in Austria, these are one of the things that I have to bake myself as it is too hard/expensive to get it pre-made over here.  Along with Shortbread.  The Admirable Lady has no issues with me baking up a batch of scones, it has to be said.

Now, making clotted cream is something that I haven't tried yet..............


----------



## neeners (Mar 3, 2014)

looks delicious!  

 Effy, don't be sad.  I can't get any good bread-stuff here.  I've even been resorted to trying my hand in croissants and puff pastry....  I have to make bread regularly.  it's fun, but sometimes it's nice to be able to wander into a bakery and just buy these things you know will be delicious.....


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 3, 2014)

Exactly!  The bakeries here are amazing, but sometimes one hankers for something from the old world, you know?


----------



## neeners (Mar 3, 2014)

I get you.  I have ZERO good bakeries here.  so sad.....  but, good news is I can make sourdough bread now!  lol.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for posting the recipe AnnaMarie.  I'm going to try it.  Can't wait to get back in our kitchen.  Still not finished.  :thumbdown:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 3, 2014)

I can smell that from here, Dennis!


----------



## Dennis (Mar 3, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I can smell that from here, Dennis!



It never lasts long.  Once the fragrance of fresh bread is noticed the kitchen gets crowded.  
"Is it ready yet?  How much longer?"  

Sliced when hot and slathered with butter it never lasts long but do always give away one loaf to a different neighbor each time.


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 3, 2014)

Tried my bread machine yesterday for the first time in years and it was a dismal flop.    Didn't get the pan locked in and when I went to fix it, the whole thing started over.  Bread fell and crust was hard as a rock.  I would try again today but that is all of my honey and the windchill is -10 degrees F. out there.  NOT going out.  Still, with school closed today (read: off work!), it would be a perfect day to bake something....


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 3, 2014)

neeners said:


> I get you.  I have ZERO good bakeries here.  so sad.....  but, good news is I can make sourdough bread now!  lol.



Neeners, did you make your own starter?  I've done that before and might try it again.  Think I'm going to be on a bread making kick for a while.  I love bread but not all the chemicals that are in the grocery store kind.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 3, 2014)

Ruthie said:


> Tried my bread machine yesterday for the first time in years and it was a dismal flop.  Didn't get the pan locked in and when I went to fix it, the whole thing started over.  Bread fell and crust was hard as a rock.  I would try again today but that is all of my honey and the windchill is -10 degrees F. out there.  NOT going out.  Still, with school closed today (read: off work!), it would be a perfect day to bake something....


There's something great about being in the kitchen, fresh pot of coffee, flour flying, oven warming up and cold outside.  Good times!
Have you ever made bread by hand?  It's really not difficult and seems to not take that much more time although the wait between rises is almost as bad as waiting for soap to gel and not peeking for 24hrs. My tools are a big bowl, a wooden spoon (never used to mix lye) and my hands.  I did buy an old Oster blender online a while back.  If not familiar, it's the original to what is now Kitchenaid.  It weighs a ton.  Anyway, didn't like how bread turned out so went back to hand made. 

Hope things warm up for you soon.  Have fun in the kitchen!










[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 3, 2014)

Dennis, I love making my own bread! Nothing beats homemade and you just reminded me that I've been meaning to make sourdough starter here....
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 3, 2014)

Shortbread

1 3/4 cup all purpose flour
2/3 cup superfine sugar*
2 sticks (1 cup) COLD butter, cut into 1/2 inch slices
1/4 cup rice flour OR cornstarch (I just learned from another SMF thread that cornstarch is called cornflour outside the US)
1/4 teaspoon salt

Put an oven rack in the middle position and heat the oven to 425 degrees F (220 C).

Reserve 1 Tablespoon sugar for a garnish. Mix the rest of the sugar, the flours, and salt in a mixer bowl. With mixer on low, gradually drop the butter cubes into flour. Mix about 4 minutes until the dough is like pale yellow, damp crumbs. 

Speaking from experience, the dough should remain crumbly for a delicate sandy texture. If it comes together and forms a ball, the cookies will be less sandy and tender. If that is what you prefer, then you can knead the dough briefly so it makes a ball before going onto the next step.

Pour half of the crumbs (or half of the ball of dough) onto a cookie sheet. The sheet should be ungreased or you can cover it with parchment paper. Pat firmly into a disk 8 inches across and about 3/8 inch thick. Repeat with the other half. If you have room, you can put the second disk next to the first on the same cookie sheet. If not, use a second sheet. (Or you can use a clay shortbread pan like I do: http://shortbreadpan.com/shortbread-pans/shortbread-pan-gallery/ )

Put shortbread in the oven and immediately reduce the temperature to 300 degrees. Bake about 50 minutes. Remove from oven and gently loosen the shortbread with a spatula if you aren't using parchment paper, but leave the shortbread on the sheet. Cut each disk into 16 wedges while the shortbread is still hot. Sprinkle with the reserved sugar. 

Return to the turned-off oven, close the oven door, and let the shortbread cool in the oven. After completely cool, store in an airtight container. These cookies freeze beautifully.

*Superfine sugar: Blend regular sugar in a food processor for 30 seconds. The result is something between regular sugar and powdered confectioner's sugar.

Chocolate shortbread variation: Substitute 1/4 cup Dutch process cocoa for the rice flour


----------



## neeners (Mar 3, 2014)

Ruthie said:


> Neeners, did you make your own starter? I've done that before and might try it again. Think I'm going to be on a bread making kick for a while. I love bread but not all the chemicals that are in the grocery store kind.




 yes!  I have my starter.  it's a few years old now (I think it's coming on to 3 yrs old...).  if you don't make bread every week, just keep the thing in the fridge.  it'll separate and look awful.  when you're ready, scrape all the gunk off, and keep a bit of the good stuff in the bottom and re-feed.  you'll have a brand new starter in less than 24 hrs.  better than starting from scratch.....

 all this baking inspired me to finally make a couple loafs.  have the flour hydrating right now!


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 3, 2014)

AnnaMarie said:


> Lol! Are you moving to Oregon? -I would love to be friended! I have to admit I've been enjoying myself hugely on this forum getting to meet people who have similar interests. Baking and cooking are a couple of my other hobbies. Keep soaping Jules! Don't let the little mishaps deter you- just use them for motivation to make another batch to set things right
> Cheers!
> Anna Marie



I do plan on moving to Oregon at some point, its a matter of getting hubby to move really but someday. Baking is my No 1 but as I have been losing weight since Nov I am steering clear of goodies as much as possible so soaping has become my replacement. LOL!

I actually spent the weekend watching videos and reading blogs on Soap Queen to get ready for the goats milk again - I think I was just rushing so the milk didnt heat too much and didnt catch those few little undissolved lye pieces. I will be more patient next time and be absolutely sure no lye particles. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 3, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> I do plan on moving to Oregon at some point, its a matter of getting hubby to move really but someday. Baking is my No 1 but as I have been losing weight since Nov I am steering clear of goodies as much as possible so soaping has become my replacement. LOL!
> 
> I actually spent the weekend watching videos and reading blogs on Soap Queen to get ready for the goats milk again - I think I was just rushing so the milk didnt heat too much and didnt catch those few little undissolved lye pieces. I will be more patient next time and be absolutely sure no lye particles. Thanks for the encouragement!



Awesome!- all of it! I really like Soap Queen videos myself. I think she does a good, clear job of explaining things. I also enjoy Soaping (or soap making) 101 on you tube if you haven't seen those. I'll look forward to hearing about your milk soap and seeing pictures.
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 3, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> Shortbread
> 
> 1 3/4 cup all purpose flour
> 2/3 cup superfine sugar*
> ...



Thank you for the recipe! I am looking forward to trying this. My father in law loves shortbread, so I'm in the market for a good shortbread recipe. I really love those old fashioned, tried and true recipes, so I know this will be good!
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 3, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Being an Englishman living in Austria, these are one of the things that I have to bake myself as it is too hard/expensive to get it pre-made over here.  Along with Shortbread.  The Admirable Lady has no issues with me baking up a batch of scones, it has to be said.
> 
> Now, making clotted cream is something that I haven't tried yet..............



Do you have a good scone recipe to share? I'm always looking for recipes . And clotted cream I would love to try.  We have a mock Devonshire cream recipe floating around here, but I don't do mock- I like doing the real thing 
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 3, 2014)

Alas the only one that I have found it to take full cream, put it in the oven on a low heat for about 8 hours!  Scrape off the thick layer on top and that is your clotted cream.  

So simple and yet such a pain in the outlet!

I will say, when making shortbread, go by looks rather than time.  The Admirable lady likes it lighter rather than darker, but it's to each person's taste.  But the times can vary a lot.

It is a good shortbread recipe, different to the one I use, in that it has more salt.  Again, it's to each persons taste, but I know some people who had my shortbread would prefer it to have more salt, so I will up my amounts.


----------



## neeners (Mar 3, 2014)

mmm....shortbread.  we just got a bunch from my bf's mom (she makes awesome shortbread).  and.....ate them all less than a week.  needless to say, I feel like I've put on a few butter lbs!  lol


----------



## coffeetime (Mar 3, 2014)

Mmm, shortbread... I usually don't make them until just before Christmas because they are so addictive. But now I really want some!

I use the recipe from the cornstarch box (in Canada.) It is:
1/2 cup icing sugar
1/2 cup corn starch
1 cup flour
3/4 cup butter (I use salted)
Mix dry ingreds, then cut in butter like pastry. Bake until just light tan on the outside edge in a 350F oven (6-8 mins). I usually roll them out and use a cookie cutter. They end up delicate and almost a pastry texture and not too sweet. Yum!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 3, 2014)

All we need is a pot of good,hot tea right now...


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 3, 2014)

Ruthie said:


> Tried my bread machine yesterday for the first time in years and it was a dismal flop.    Didn't get the pan locked in and when I went to fix it, the whole thing started over.  Bread fell and crust was hard as a rock.  I would try again today but that is all of my honey and the windchill is -10 degrees F. out there.  NOT going out.  Still, with school closed today (read: off work!), it would be a perfect day to bake something....



You remind me, I've been meaning to get ingredients in my machine to bake overnight! I'm sorry yours didn't turn out.  I've been going a couple years now without buying loaves from the store... (Specialty breads, like tortillas, are still purchased, though.)



Dennis said:


> Have you ever made bread by hand?  It's really not difficult and seems to not take that much more time although the wait between rises is almost as bad as waiting for soap to gel and not peeking for 24hrs.



Your loaves look gorgeous! I've always had better luck with making the dough in the bread machine, though I did pull it out to shape and bake in the oven before my oven broke. The few times I tried making dough by hand, it always came out tough and dense. I think my problem is that I can't correctly 'read' when the dough is done kneading and taking in flour... Unfortunately, I don't have a local friend to bake with and show me how its done!

I did bake bread with my paternal grandfather once. One of my few cherished memories with him. My bread machine was his--we shipped it here from FL when we were cleaning out his house after he passed. He was rather hardcore about baking his bread... He even had a grain mill right next to it in his house! And my brother remembered him baking a lot of bread, and he knew our grandfather better than me.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 4, 2014)

AnnaMarie said:


> All we need is a pot of good,hot tea right now...


 
I am a tea drinking machine!  Enjoy about 15 cups a day - it's fuel for an Englishman.


----------



## neeners (Mar 4, 2014)

FlybyStardancer said:


> I've been going a couple years now without buying loaves from the store... (Specialty breads, like tortillas, are still purchased, though.)



 tortillas are surprisingly easy to make.  here's the recipe I use for flour tortillas,  substitute the lard for regular cooking oil (I use rice bran oil).  these are my bf's favourite.
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/flour-tortillas-recipe.html

 if you want corn tortillas, you can find a cast iron tortilla press on amazon or in your friendly local Hispanic store.  don't bother with the aluminum ones.  they're a waste of time (we had one, and bought a cast iron one).
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00164T384/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I am a tea drinking machine! Enjoy about 15 cups a day - it's fuel for an Englishman.



I love tea too!  I have mine in quart sized mason jars.  people, especially here, look at me funny b/c I drink loose leaf tea (apparently some people don't realize tea doesn't always come in a bag).  delicious!!


 sourdoughs are on their final proof.  it's going to smell heavenly here shortly.....


----------



## Dennis (Mar 4, 2014)

FlybyStardancer said:


> Your loaves look gorgeous! I've always had better luck with making the dough in the bread machine, though I did pull it out to shape and bake in the oven before my oven broke. The few times I tried making dough by hand, it always came out tough and dense. I think my problem is that I can't correctly 'read' when the dough is done kneading and taking in flour... Unfortunately, I don't have a local friend to bake with and show me how its done!



Thank you.  When I first started making bread I didn't have a clue and found good recipes and instructions online.  That's how I learned and found a couple of vids on kneading dough.  It seems to be a combination of art and science, not unlike soapmaking.  Here's a helpful link for a video that includes another link for the window pane test.  Maybe you'll want to give it a try sometime.  
http://www.thekitchn.com/-home-hacks-108771

*Neeners,* Thanks for the tortilla link.  When reading I thought maybe I would give it a try and lo and behold your links followed.


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 4, 2014)

Dennis said:


> THave you ever made bread by hand?  It's really not difficult and seems to not take that much more time although the wait between rises is almost as bad as waiting for soap to gel and not peeking for 24hrs.
> 
> Hope things warm up for you soon.  Have fun in the kitchen!



Yes, Dennis, I used to make my own bread by hand. (Though I don't remember it being as lovely as yours!)  I loved the process, and relieved lots of frustrations through kneading.  Then several years ago I tore a nerve loose from its channel (like carpal tunnel but further up in the arm.)  Did this while yanking on the cord of a chainsaw.  Now kneading (and even stirring!  Don't think I'd make soap without a SB) is too painful a process.  I considered surgery but there was only a 50% probability things would improve.  So I just deal with it.  It's really not so bad as long as I stay within my limits.


----------



## neeners (Mar 4, 2014)

sourdough is done!  going to get fat on bread for the next couple of days.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 4, 2014)

Ruthie said:


> Yes, Dennis, I used to make my own bread by hand. (Though I don't remember it being as lovely as yours!)  I loved the process, and relieved lots of frustrations through kneading.  Then several years ago I tore a nerve loose from its channel (like carpal tunnel but further up in the arm.)  Did this while yanking on the cord of a chainsaw.  Now kneading (and even stirring!  Don't think I'd make soap without a SB) is too painful a process.  I considered surgery but there was only a 50% probability things would improve.  So I just deal with it.  It's really not so bad as long as I stay within my limits.



Sorry for your injury.  Oh chain saws!  So good, yet so bad.  Yes, 50% is not very good odds really.  Accepting limitations can be a humbling experience. I can relate.  Do something that takes 30 minutes and pay the price for days or weeks.  Grrrrrrrr.  



neeners said:


> sourdough is done!  going to get fat on bread for the next couple of days.



I've never made sourdough but love it.  That looks delicious.  The only thing that stopped me was "feeding" the starter.  My knee jerk reaction was to reject one more critter to feed!  Not very good reasoning, but that was it.  Now, it is definitely on the list.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 4, 2014)

Is Sourdough like Irish Soda Bread?


----------



## neeners (Mar 4, 2014)

Dennis, it's actually quite easy. I take a very lackadaisical approach to it. my starter has been left to its own devices for as long as 3 months. it was pretty gross when I got back to it (I was away for that long), scraped everything out, kept about a tsp, and re-fed it (equal parts flour and water). it came back to life in 24 hrs. usually, I just leave a freshly fed starter in the fridge until I need to use it next. i'll take a peek to see how fermented it's gotten. if a little too stinky, then i'll scrape out and start new. if still looks good (e.g. if I've only waited 3 days to make another batch), then i'll use it. 

another way to go about it is if you've left your starter for too long, and have decided you're going to make bread in a few days, the day before you make bread, scrape out most of your starter and feed. it'll be fresh and ready when you're ready to make bread!

the book I adapted my technique is called Tartine by Chad Robertson It's a really wordy book, but goes into the history and technique to get great bread. I highly recommend it. but, you should know going into the book you'll spend quite a while reading before getting started (like....when people get started with soap making...).

wow....didn't mean to write a book!

ETA: Effy, sourdough is the old time bread. no manufactured yeast. I'm not sure what Irish soda bread is, so I look it up.  that's a quick bread.  sourdough takes about 12-24 from kneading dough to baking.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 4, 2014)

neeners said:


> ...................ETA: Effy, sourdough is the old time bread. no manufactured yeast. I'm not sure what Irish soda bread is, so I look it up. that's a quick bread. sourdough takes about 12-24 from kneading dough to baking.


 
Just had a look - they are VERY different.  Soda Bread uses baking soda instead of yeast, with soft flour, salt and buttermilk.


----------



## neeners (Mar 4, 2014)

haha...yea.  sourdough is my favourite!  it's naturally fermented, and takes the natural yeast forever to get the rise, which kind of "partially" digests the glutens and makes it easier to digest.  the crust is crusty and the crumb has great mouth feel.  maybe you should hop on over to a local bakery and see if they have any sourdough???  you'll get hooked, guarantee!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 4, 2014)

I've made both Irish soda bread and sourdough, and yes, they are very different, but both very good.  It was fun making bread a new way with baking soda. Will probably make some for St. Patrick's Day coming up here to go with the corned beef I'm going to make- yum!
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 4, 2014)

neeners said:


> tortillas are surprisingly easy to make.  here's the recipe I use for flour tortillas,  substitute the lard for regular cooking oil (I use rice bran oil).  these are my bf's favourite.http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/flour-tortillas-recipe.html
> 
> if you want corn tortillas, you can find a cast iron tortilla press on amazon or in your friendly local Hispanic store.  don't bother with the aluminum ones.  they're a waste of time (we had one, and bought a cast iron one).



I've made tortillas before, and I'll make them again. I've had to compare the way I use/eat tortillas with the effort of making them (my comal is small, and can only handle one tortilla at a time, making factory-work time consuming)... In the end, I'm simply happier purchasing them for everyday use and leaving the homemade ones for special occasions.



Dennis said:


> Thank you.  When I first started making bread I didn't have a clue and found good recipes and instructions online.  That's how I learned and found a couple of vids on kneading dough.  It seems to be a combination of art and science, not unlike soapmaking.  Here's a helpful link for a video that includes another link for the window pane test.  Maybe you'll want to give it a try sometime.



I know my problem is when it comes down to kneading. my physical motions are good, but I simply can't tell when it's done! Everything says it should be tacky but not sticky, but the dough never feels not-sticky to me even after I've kneaded in way too much flour. I need an experienced baker there to tell me "okay, this is where the dough needs to be".

And it's moot anyways with a non-functional oven.  Which is why I've had to start baking the loaves in the bread machine, instead of just using it on the dough cycle.


----------



## neeners (Mar 4, 2014)

FlybyStardancer said:


> I know my problem is when it comes down to kneading. my physical motions are good, but I simply can't tell when it's done! Everything says it should be tacky but not sticky, but the dough never feels not-sticky to me even after I've kneaded in way too much flour. I need an experienced baker there to tell me "okay, this is where the dough needs to be".



Next time when you make bread, don't knead with the extra flour (yes....sounds weird). when you add all the extra flour in, the dough has a harder time forming the gluten. it also makes a dry, hard bread. if you keep at it without the extra flour, there's a point where the dough stops sticking to your work surface and starts sticking together. then it gets all shiny and pretty.

I use the French "slap and fold" method to knead. MUCH easier on the wrists. this lady has a great explanation of how it's done. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dUZ0O-Wv0Q[/ame]


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 9, 2014)

I've always said there are lots of similarities between baking and soap making . . . this post proves me right!  

AnnaMarie - your scones look scrumptious!  Anything with 1 cup heavy cream is good in my book but adding the rose water glaze just puts it over the top!

Dennis - your bread looks a lot like a buttermilk bread that I bake regularly.  Recipe is from the Artisan Bread in 5 Minutes a Day cookbook and it makes the best grilled-cheese sandwiches ever!

Since we're having pizza tonight, top pic is our deep dish pizza

Next is the buttermilk bread 

And finally our sourdough (L - cheddar & romano; R - cheddar & jalapeno)


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 9, 2014)

doriettefarm said:


> I've always said there are lots of similarities between baking and soap making . . . this post proves me right!
> 
> AnnaMarie - your scones look scrumptious!  Anything with 1 cup heavy cream is good in my book but adding the rose water glaze just puts it over the top!
> 
> ...



Please invite me to dinner!!!! That pizza looks amazing! I completely concur on the similarities between soap making and baking- the artistry, the science, the creativity,.... The only major difference is that one will help the waistline to grow :-D :-D
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 10, 2014)

AnnaMarie said:


> Please invite me to dinner!!!! That pizza looks amazing! I completely concur on the similarities between soap making and baking- the artistry, the science, the creativity,.... The only major difference is that one will help the waistline to grow :-D :-D
> Cheers!
> Anna Marie



If you didn't live on the other side of the country, I would totally invite you for dinner!  We could stuff ourselves with good food & drink then stay up late playing mad scientist . . . hopefully we wouldn't blow the house up!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 10, 2014)

doriettefarm said:


> If you didn't live on the other side of the country, I would totally invite you for dinner!  We could stuff ourselves with good food & drink then stay up late playing mad scientist . . . hopefully we wouldn't blow the house up!



That is totally my line of thinking :-D :-D Something about experimenting in the wee hours- and with a glass of good wine!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 12, 2014)

I did make soap today, but I also made this:


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 12, 2014)

Slow cooked pulled pork with homemade BBQ sauce and homemade coleslaw, seriously yummy eating!


----------



## Sagebrush (Mar 12, 2014)

AnnaMarie said:


> Slow cooked pulled pork with homemade BBQ sauce and homemade coleslaw, seriously yummy eating!




Yum! That sandwich looks so delicious! 

I didn't make soap today, but I made carrot cake scones


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow! Maybe we should start a recipe club... People are posting some really good looking food here! Carrot cake scones have to be out of this world! Maybe a cream cheese glaze????
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## Sagebrush (Mar 12, 2014)

AnnaMarie said:


> Wow! Maybe we should start a recipe club... People are posting some really good looking food here! Carrot cake scones have to be out of this world! Maybe a cream cheese glaze????
> Cheers!
> Anna Marie




I second a recipe club, AnnaMarie! 
The scone recipe actually had a cream cheese glaze to go along with it, but I was leaning toward less sweet this time. 
http://www.pbs.org/parents/kitchenexplorers/2013/03/28/whole-wheat-carrot-cake-scones/


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 12, 2014)

Okay Anna Marie, I am going to make it tomorrow for my kids. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## neeners (Mar 12, 2014)

AnnaMarie, I've just invited myself over for pulled pork sandwich.  it's 6:30am here, and I'm DROOLING.  yummmmm


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 12, 2014)

Recipe club has my vote too!  

AnnaMarie - you would make lots of friends here in the deep south with that yummy looking sammich!  

SageontheMountain - I'm seriously drooling over those carrot cake scones . . . get in my belly!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 12, 2014)

Just getting ready to enjoy a second meal of this. We are all snacking on the pork (sooooo good!) The dog is whining :-D


----------



## neeners (Mar 12, 2014)

*whine*  I want some pulled pork sandies too!!!  :eh:


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 12, 2014)

Recipe club has my vote too!

I am a vegetarian though so can contribute only vegetarian dishes


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 12, 2014)

AnnaMarie said:


> Slow cooked pulled pork with homemade BBQ sauce and homemade coleslaw, seriously yummy eating!



What time should we be over?


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 12, 2014)

I like vegetarian!


----------



## grayceworks (Mar 13, 2014)

Recipe club!!!


----------



## Sagebrush (Mar 13, 2014)

doriettefarm said:


> Recipe club has my vote too!
> 
> AnnaMarie - you would make lots of friends here in the deep south with that yummy looking sammich!
> 
> SageontheMountain - I'm seriously drooling over those carrot cake scones . . . get in my belly!




Thanks, doriettefarm! Our oven had been on the fritz since before Thanksgiving and those were the first thing I baked  

And, I like vegetarian dishes too! I have a great vegan eggplant stew recipe and a spicy tomato soup...Recipe club, recipe club...


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 13, 2014)

Okay people, I have posted a favorite salad thread, so bring your favorite salad recipe over 
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 14, 2014)

OMG .. I wish I'd never found this thread.  You're all making me sooo hungry.

*Crusty Bread in a Pot*

3 cups flour
1 3/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp regular instant yeast (not fast rise)
1 1/2 cups water

In a large bowl, mix flour, salt and yeast.  Add water and mix.  Shape into a ball and sprinkle with oil.  Cover with plastic wrap and set aside for 12 to 18 hours.

Place a big pot with lid into cold oven and preheat oven to 450 f .  When oven is ready put dough in pot, COVER and bake 20 minutes.  Uncover and bake 15 minutes more.

*Classic Irish Soda Bread *
3 c. all-purpose flour
1 c. cake flour
2 Tbl. sugar
1 1/2 tsp. baking soda
1 1/2 tsp. cream of tartar
1 1/2 tsp. salt
2 Tbl. unsalted butter, cold
plus 1 Tbl. melted butter for   brushing loaf
1 3/4 c. buttermilk

  Adjust oven rack to middle position and preheat oven to 400 degrees.  In   a large bowl, whisk together the all-purpose flour, cake flour, sugar, baking   soda, cream of tartar and salt.  Cut 2 Tablespoons of cold butter into   chunks and add to the flour mixture.  Using your clean hands, work the   butter into the dry ingredients until it is completely incorporated.    Make a well in the center of the dry ingredients and add 1 1/2 cups of   the buttermilk.  Use a fork to work the ingredients together.  Add   up to another 1/4 cup of buttermilk, adding 1 Tablespoon at a time, until a   dough forms.  

Turn out onto a lightly floured   surface and pat together to form a 6'' round.  Place dough into an 8''   inch (or larger) cast-iron skillet.  If you don't have a cast-iron   skillet you can use a baking sheet, but the outside won't get as crispy.    Use a sharp knife and cut an "x" into the top of the loaf,   about 5-inches long and 3/4-inch deep.  Bake for 40 minutes.    Remove from oven and brush with 1 Tablespoon of melted butter.    Cool for a few minutes, slice and serve.  Best if eaten on the day   it is made.        





        Now I'm hungry for British pasties and sausage rolls ... :-(


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 14, 2014)

MzMolly65 said:


> OMG .. I wish I'd never found this thread.  You're all making me sooo hungry.
> 
> *Crusty Bread in a Pot*
> 
> ...



I'll have to dig out my bread in a bowl recipe to share- sooooo easy and good!
I have corned beef in the fridge waiting for St. Patty's day, and I'm going to make your soda bread to go with it- anything with buttermilk is darn good! Sausage rolls sound delish! Got a recipe for those too ? Thanks for sharing!
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## neeners (Mar 14, 2014)

mmm...corned beef.  I've been wanting to make corned beef, but hard to find brisket here.  plus, anytime I talk about corned beef, people here automatically think the canned "corned" beef.  so nasty.  I have to explain to them what real corn beef is....


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 15, 2014)

neeners said:


> mmm...corned beef.  I've been wanting to make corned beef, but hard to find brisket here.  plus, anytime I talk about corned beef, people here automatically think the canned "corned" beef.  so nasty.  I have to explain to them what real corn beef is....



Nasty canned is exactly what I was thinking ... please share the real thing!


----------



## neeners (Mar 15, 2014)

MzMolly65 said:


> Nasty canned is exactly what I was thinking ... please share the real thing!



http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/corned-beef-recipe.html
 this is the recipe I've been wanting to try.


----------



## Susie (Mar 15, 2014)

Wow, nice to know that I am not the only person that bakes bread and makes soap.  I started baking about 6 months or so before I started making soap.  I think I took up soaping because I was gaining weight.

I make my own bagels and rolls.  I would love to learn how to make good English muffins.  And I don't know what sausage rolls are, but they sound so good that I am about to find out!

BTW, Alton Brown is my cooking hero.  I have learned more from him than I can ever explain to anyone.  Not just what to do, but WHY do that instead of this.  Nice to know I am not the only one.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 15, 2014)

This is the recipe I think I'll be trying for St. Patty's Day, but I will be starting with an already cured cut of meat so I'll ignore the curing portion. Looking forward to this meal!

http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/homemade-irish-corned-beef-and-vegetables


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 15, 2014)

Susie said:


> Wow, nice to know that I am not the only person that bakes bread and makes soap.  I started baking about 6 months or so before I started making soap.  I think I took up soaping because I was gaining weight.
> 
> I make my own bagels and rolls.  I would love to learn how to make good English muffins.  And I don't know what sausage rolls are, but they sound so good that I am about to find out!
> 
> BTW, Alton Brown is my cooking hero.  I have learned more from him than I can ever explain to anyone.  Not just what to do, but WHY do that instead of this.  Nice to know I am not the only one.



 I love making bread and have collected and tried many recipes over 20 years. I will have to dig out my microwaved (yes, microwaved) English muffin bread for you that actually tastes good. I got it out of a New England cookbook that I really like and is still buried somewhere among my possessions from our last move. I don't advocate microwaving bread by any means- I am a traditionalist, but sometimes the rules gotta be broken  
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## neeners (Mar 15, 2014)

Susie said:


> I make my own bagels and rolls. I would love to learn how to make good English muffins. And I don't know what sausage rolls are, but they sound so good that I am about to find out!
> QUOTE]
> 
> this is how I do English muffins:
> ...


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 15, 2014)

AnnaMarie - I'm intrigued by the microwave english muffin recipe.  My brain tells me that cooking bread in the nuker is just wrong but agree that sometimes it's worth breaking the rules.  :twisted:

Susie - Another Alton Brown fan here.  I love that he backs up why he does things in a particular way with the science behind it.  I'm such a geek but proud of it!


----------



## grayceworks (Mar 15, 2014)

I made home-made corned beef last year. Yumm. Had corned beef and cabbage with carrots and baby potatoes, and Reuben sammiches all week. Brisket is easy to find --- it's just hard to pay for!!! LOL


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 16, 2014)

Okay, folks, there is one bready type that I've been trying to brainstorm a recipe for. I want to do little yeast rolls in my mini muffin maker. I'm thinking a drop-biscuit type recipe, only leavened by yeast instead of chemical leavening.

It would probably have to be a very wet, loose dough. More of a batter than a dough, really. I'm sure it can be done, because there are recipes for yeast pancakes. Anyone interested in helping me brainstorm?


----------



## neeners (Mar 16, 2014)

like popovers but with yeast dough?  what about brioche?  or swap out water for milk and eggs and go for more all purpose flour instead of bread flour.  it'll help make the crumb and crust softer.  hope that makes sense....


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 16, 2014)

The machine shown on this page is what I have. You put batter in the five spots, and then it puffs up so that it cooks from the bottom and the top simultaneously.


----------



## Aline (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, scones are on the dry side - because they are designed to be eaten with butter, strawberry jam and clotted cream  Your recipe looks delicious though...


----------



## Alaska beauty (Mar 17, 2014)

Alaska stile weekend- Dog mushing , ice park (you can see it online at icealaska.com) family dinner . Ready for new week.


----------



## neeners (Mar 17, 2014)

mmmm.....that salmon looks DEVINE!!!!!


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 19, 2014)

OK .. I'm always looking for quick bread recipes because I'm always out of yeast.  I just found this tasty looking recipe for apple and cheddar quick bread and have to try it 
http://www.chow.com/recipes/30172-apple-and-cheddar-quick-bread

.. but I'm all out of cheddar ... whhhaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you, AnnaMarie. I followed your recipe as written and the little tidbits I've scrounged so far taste wonderful. I'm impatiently waiting for them to cool, so I gave myself a photography assignment to keep me busy in the meantime.  I made two batches to freeze for weekday breakfasts -- one with 1/2 c home-made dried peaches cut into raisin-sized bits and one with 1/2 c dried cherries. DH gave me flowers today, so I borrowed a sprig of daisies for an accent.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 21, 2014)

Those look perfect and the presentation is lovely! I love the idea of dried peaches- I've done dried cherries which are tasty. I also make a glaze or sprinkle them with sugar. You're so good! I don't wait for them to cool :-D And yes, the dough is good as well :-D. One of these days I'll pull out my "super duper-made me the most popular baker at school- is Mrs. T. bringing the cookies?" recipe 
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah, the dough DOES taste good! And I'd thought adding a sugar sprinkle on top would give a nice little crunch.

The peach bits are mellower and fruitier tasting -- the cherries are tart and bright. The peach version got our top vote last night as a simple supper with a glass of milk and a game of cribbage. I think dried apricot would be similar to the peach and very good too. I would keep the cherries at 1/2 cup, but I might do peach or apricot bits at 3/4 c or so. Next time I try this recipe, I might cut back a wee bit on the sugar to suit my particular sweet tooth, but if I had kids around, I'd leave the sweetener as-is.

Comparing your recipe with the scones I've eaten in the past from bakeries and such -- Yours are sweeter and richer with a tender flaky texture. The bakery scones are more like everyday drop biscuits -- a dry crumbly texture, less sweet, and less rich. I know the English and Scots eat their scones with sweet, rich toppings, but yours are lovely for eating the way we Iowans eat scones -- just plain.


----------

